# Listed Huffman Lafrance on Ebay



## Ddog (Jun 24, 2013)

Decided to list this Huffman Lafrance for sale on Ebay:  
www.ebay.com/itm/251294839948?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_4089wt_1170


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*?*

I have sent you several messages.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 24, 2013)

*Huffman on eBay*

He's going to see how much he can get for it .any one of us would have paid him a very fair price for it----------


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*!*

The thing is I'm an hour from him and I don't know how I missed this auction in Columbia!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> The thing is I'm an hour from him and I don't know how I missed this auction in Columbia!




I'd be tearing my hair out if that thing was auctioned off near me and I missed it, wonder how cheap it sold for.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*The thing about it*

75  percent of auctions down south are bring what you want to sell! You never know who's going to show up with what! I guarantee this wasn't on auctionzip because I would of caught it! I'm guessing probably couple hundred at most!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*?*

Do I have any competition on here for this? It's only local pickup!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Do I have any competition on here for this? It's only local pickup!




Yeah its all yours man, don't worry about slamming in any bids at the last minute, it should go cheap.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 24, 2013)

*Except...*

He did list it as free economy shipping. If he doesn't change that it could be a problem.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Uhh define cheap. Already at $650 with 6 days to go. Actually a fairly rare bike in its own right but I suspect the money right now is in the guard/speedo. If it goes too much higher I don't think there is enough meat on the bone to part it. Makes me wonder what I could get for my '37 Dayton Motorbike? V/r Shawn



bikewhorder said:


> Yeah its all yours man, don't worry about slamming in any bids at the last minute, it should go cheap.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*!*

The speedo looks like junk! That's why he hides my have a clear shot of it. Looks to me like a parts clipper. I tried to tell the guy just to call me and I would come give him 700 for it. He will have to clear ariund 950 to net 700 after paypal and ebays fees and pics. Honestly I don't see it going to $1000 on a local pickup . I think there might be done bid retractions when they read the description if local pickup only.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*One of main reasons I want it.*

One of the main reasons I want it is the chainguard , but before you get your panties in a bunch it's not to remove it from this bike. It's to borrow it for a month or so so my buddy can fabricate a bunch of them. Even though I'm sure there is quite a few people who probably want this bike just to jack the guard and put it in there deluxe model , I like the way this motorbike is simple but sweet.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Uhh define cheap. Already at $650 with 6 days to go. Actually a fairly rare bike in its own right but I suspect the money right now is in the guard/speedo. If it goes too much higher I don't think there is enough meat on the bone to part it. Makes me wonder what I could get for my '37 Dayton Motorbike? V/r Shawn




Yeah I forgot to write that in the sarcastic font, sorry.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*!*

You could atleast buy me dinner first!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2013)

Auction ended, did anyone even get a response from Ddog? Maybe he just ended it to fix the shipping issue.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 24, 2013)

*!*

I messaged him a few times on here and on eBay. Not a peep.


----------



## Ddog (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, 
 Sorry for the glitch.  I had to end the auction early because I thought I had specified "local pick up only" and stated that in the description, but the auction launched with "free shipping" and so it was kind of confusing. The bike is still available and I will relaunch the ebay auction tomorrow night and I'll try to add some extra pictures for those who wanted to see close-ups of the speedometer. Again, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 26, 2013)

*?*

So I'm curious who got this guy to respond to messages and convinced him to sell , because I don't see it on eBay?


----------

